# Makrojahr 2014



## Conny (25. Jan. 2014)

Hallo,

das Jahr 2014 ist noch jung und nun möchte ich in guter alter Tration das Makrojahr wieder eröffnen.
Für mich brachte das Jahr 2013 wieder einen großen Schub, ich habe viel gelernt,
freue mich immer noch über viele neue Motive und dieses tolle Hobby.
Auch liefert unser Teich eine Fülle meiner absoluten Lieblingsmotive, die __ Libellen.
Deshalb gleich zu Anfang eines meiner Highlights 2013 aus einem Prachtlibellen-Shooting am Kaiserstuhl.


----------



## Sternenstaub (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Makrojahr 2014*

Hi Conny,
sag mal was machst du am Kaiserstuhl ist das deine Heimat?
Super Bilder ich hoffe meine werden auch mal so toll.
lG Angelika


----------



## Digicat (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Makrojahr 2014*

Servus

Danke Conny fürs "InsLebenrufen" dieses Threads 

Nun ja, mein 2013er Jahr war makromäßig durch wachsen.

Anfang der Saison war fast nix los
Im Sommer wurde es besser
aber der Herbst brachte dann die Highlights, die ich Euch hier zeigen will

Anfangen will ich mit der _Gemeinen Dornschrecke_
Ein ca. 1cm großes urig aussehender Hüpfer
 

Weiter gehts mit der Springspinne 
_Heliophanus aeneus_
 

und zu guter letzt noch ein Grashüpfer
der _Nachtigall Grashüpfer_
 

All diese Insekten und noch viele mehr habe ich bei mir im Garten ablichten können.
Auch am Teich konnte ich die eine oder andere vielgezeigte Libelle ablichten.

Schauen wir mal was das Jahr 2014 bringt

Auf ein erfolgreiches Insektenjahr mit immer_ Gut Licht_


----------



## Conny (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Makrojahr 2014*

Hallo,

ich bin mit meinen Bildern aus 2013 immer noch nciht durch 
Aber ich habe auch genug Speicherplatz, um mir Zeit zu lassen, bis die Saison wieder anfängt.

@Angelika ich habe im Mai einen reinen Makrourlaub für 10 Tage in Sasbach gemacht. 
Für dieses Jahr ist auch schon wieder gebucht. Herrliche Gegend 
@Helmut dein Garten ist eine reine Fundgrube, klasse Bilder. Leider ist er sooo weit weg.


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Makrojahr 2014*

Im August letzten Jahres habe ich diese Aufnahme gemacht.
Wenn diese Summser nur nicht immer so emsig wären und
ab und an mal ein wenig innehalten würden....
dann wäre es etwas einfacher mit scharfen Makros


----------



## Sternenstaub (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Makrojahr 2014*

Hi Conny,
wenn du schon in Sasbach bist kannst du auch gerne für einen Kaffee bei mir vorbei kommen
sind keine 10km von Sasbach weg ich würde miich freuen.
lG Angelika


----------



## Conny (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Makrojahr 2014*

Hallo,

dieser Thread fängt ja sehr gut an  

@ Eva-Maria scharfe Bilder sind immer auch eine Frage der Belichtungszeit, deine Hummel sieht aber sehr gut aus
@ Angelika vielen Dank für die Einladung, ich werde mich kurz vorher melden

Ein weiteres Highlight aus dem Jahr 2013 war für mich die Eiablage der Kleinen __ Königslibelle so fast schwimmend in einem großen Schwimmteich fotografiert.


----------



## Limnos (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Makrojahr 2014*

Hi

Da blüht doch tatsächlich schon oder immer noch was:


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Makrojahr 2014*

moin Wolfgang,
toll! Hier blühten bereits __ Primeln im Beet
und die Lenzrose startete durch.
Dann kamen die -15°C nachts... und nu' is' alles Matsche 
Konnte ja nicht gutgehen......
da freue ich mich umso mehr, dass bei Dir einige vorwitzige Blümis sich trauen


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Makrojahr 2014*

... hier ein eher seltenes Pflänzchen in Makro,
es nennt sich "Korallentröpfchen".
Die Blüte ist vll. 1,5 - 2,0 cm groß


----------



## Conny (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Makrojahr 2014*

Hallo,

dann möchte ich ein Bild extra für Werner einstellen
hier kommt der Froschprinz


----------



## Conny (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

wir haben nun schon seit 8 Jahren unseren "großen" Teich
und vorher 2 Jahre den kleinen
aber so früh haben sich noch nie die ersten Froschprinzen sehen lassen


----------



## Joachim (1. März 2014)

Tolle Aufnahmen Conny! 

Es geht dieses Jahr wirklich schon sehr früh los und das halt auch am Teich. Ich hoffe nun nur, das es nicht doch noch einen Nachwinter  gibt.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. März 2014)

Küsschen!


----------



## Conny (4. März 2014)

Hallo,

bald wird es soweit sein.
Beim Saubermachen im Teich habe ich schon die 1. Larven gesichtet


----------



## Conny (17. März 2014)

Hallo,

hier eine Wanze.
Weiter kam ich in der Bestimmung wie üblich leider nicht


----------



## pema (6. Mai 2014)

Ein 'Gesamtkunstwerk',
leider keine Ahnung, wer da unsere Zwergkiefer frisst: scheint aber zu schmecken Und in Gesellschaft wohl noch besser
petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo, Petra, tolle Aufnahmen, aber 
Dieses Jahr finde ich, sind auch unheimlich viele Raupen an den Rosen! 
Fressen die Fischies eigentlich sowas?
Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## pema (6. Mai 2014)

Ich sag mal einfach:
die fressen alles, was in's Maul passt und nicht bitter schmeckt
petra


----------



## Limnos (8. Mai 2014)

Die Blattwanze oben ist wahrscheinlich die "Grüne Stinkwanze" Palomena prasina viridissima, wahrscheinlich noch im Larvenstadium. Als Vollinsekt sieht sie wie auf Bild 1 aus.


----------



## Springmaus (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wieder mal super schöne Bilder


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Mai 2014)

Hallöchen,
auch bei mir krabbelt's  und es wird munter gefressen...., am liebsten die zarten Knospen und Blätter...
Gruß 
Goldkäferchen


----------



## PeterW (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

hier ein Eichenbock, der sich gestern zu mir verirrt hat, steht sogar unter Artenschutz, ist wohl eher selten.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Conny (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

nun habe ich es endlich geschafft einige Bilder auf Forengröße zu schrumpfen 
damit ich auch einmal wieder welche zeigen kann.
Wir hatten dieses Jahr eine wahre Froschinvasion, 22 Männchen waren zeitweilig im Samenkoller bei uns am Teich.
Es war nichts aber auch gar nichts vor ihnen sicher, meine Geli wurde genauso angesprungen wie Hände oder Seerosenblätter
einge machten einen recht militanten Eindruck ...
hier "The Ninja-Frog"


----------



## pema (18. Mai 2014)

Eine träumende __ Frühe Adonislibelle
petra


----------



## Limnos (19. Mai 2014)

Hi Conny und Pema

Superaufnahmen!!!!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
noch ein paar Bilder von heute


----------



## Limnos (24. Mai 2014)

Auch von mir noch ein paar Makros


----------



## pema (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ameisen mit ihrem 'Milchvieh' auf einem Klatschmohn und eine sehr püschelige Hummel.


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2014)

moin,
bei der Hummel... könnte es ich um eine "Wiesenhummel" handeln?


----------



## Conny (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

wie die Zeit vergeht, schon wieder ewig her, dass ich ein Bild eingestellt habe 
Meine Lieblingsmotive sind nach wie vor __ Libellen, aber es gibt auch ab und zu andere Insekten,
die vor meine Linse flattern.
Das war eine weibliche Haarmücke


----------



## pema (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wieder mal Ameisen...diesmal bei der Beseitigung eines 'verunglückten' Käfers.
Petra
P.s. eine Stunde später war der __ Käfer nicht mehr da.


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2014)

Der arme Feuerkaefer... aber tolles Foto! Wahrscheinlich haben sie ihn in ihren Bau geschleppt...


----------



## bilderzaehler (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo 

nach langer Zeit auch von mir ein Lebenszeichen . . . konnte diese Woche schöne Libellenmakros an meiner Minipfütze machen. Die Lotosknospe ist von Werners Grüner Maid, gepflanzt im Kübel im Frühjahr 2013.

Der Kübel stand den ganzen Winter ungeschützt im Freien, derzeit zähle ich 8 Knospen 
Bin gespannt, was aus Werners Überraschungslotos kommt 

Viele Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
und noch ein paar Bilder, die euch hoffentlich Freude machen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## pema (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin wieder für die 'Gruselbilder' zuständig . Und offensichtlich habe ich es z.Zt. mit Ameisen.
So kann es wohl __ Libellen ergehen, die Probleme beim Schlupf haben.
Petra


----------



## Luuh (28. Juni 2014)

Beim Teich gibt es noch nicht's interessantes - liegt aber wohl daran, das bisher nur das "Wasserloch" existiert ^^
Trotzdem habe ich ein paar schöne Aufnahmen im Garten gemacht. Leider nur "geradeso Makro", weil ich kein richtiges
Makro-Objektiv habe und das 18-55er und das 50er leider bei einer zu starken Nähe zum Objekt dann doch schlapp
machen... Fotos aufgenommen mit der _Canon EOS 700D + (hauptsächlich) Canon EF 50mm 1:1.8 II Objektiv_

       

Bessere Qualität & Auflösung:


Spoiler









http://s14.directupload.net/images/140628/thq9id52.png
http://s14.directupload.net/images/140628/vkaxruwn.png
http://s7.directupload.net/images/140628/7m2x9q4c.png


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ein __ Wasserläufer bei der Mahlzeit.
Diesmal ein erster Versuch mit meiner neuen Kamera - aufgenommen aus ungef. 2m Entfernung.
petra


----------



## Springmaus (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

 wie unglaublich schöne Fotos Ihr da gemacht habt!


----------



## Luuh (6. Juli 2014)

Endlich ein gescheites Objektiv da 
Leider bin ich mit den meisten Bildern nicht so zufrieden...
Fotografiert mit _Canon EOS 700D + Tamron 90mm Makro_
Meistens ein Ausschnitt des Originals

          

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet,
wie ich mich da verbessern kann


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2014)

Servus Luis

Ich nehme mal an, daß die Bilder Freihand entstanden sind.
Das ist schon mal nicht sehr einfach.

 

Dieses Makro ist auch Freihand entstanden

Habe ca. 80 Bilder davon geschossen.

Mal waren Kopf und Heck nicht in der Schärfeebene (SE)
Mal nicht links rechts, oben und unten ...
Aber es ist immer noch nicht perfekt:
Falsch platziert ist das Beilfleck-Rotwidderchen (Zygaena loties) immer noch. Also nicht im "Goldenen Schnitt").
Es gehört weiter nach links.
Oben rechts ist ein dunkler Fleck im Hintergrund (HG).
Zwei störende Grashalme habe ich aber abgeschnitten. Die wären links im Bild gewesen.

Du siehst kein "_Meister ist noch vom Himmel gefallen"_.

Üben, Üben ....


----------



## Springmaus (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

 das ist ja klagen auf höchster Stufe !!!   Man Man ich wollt ich könnte sowas schaffen !

Echt


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Juli 2014)

Tja Doris, da müssen wir erst mal hinkommen, mir fehlt einfach die Zeit und auch noch der geschulte Blick.
Obwohl ich gerade versuche auf diese Merkmale zu achten um auch mal solche Aufnahmen hinzubekommen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Juli 2014)

Moin Helmut,
CHAPEAU!
Hast Du mal die EXIFs zu dem letzten Bild?
Danke im Vorwege,


----------



## Digicat (10. Juli 2014)

Servus Eva-Maria

Natürlich habe ich die Exifs, aber sie sind auch noch in dem Bild, sowie in jedem meiner Bilder enthalten.

Panasonic Lumix G5 mit dem Pana/Leica Elmarit 45/2.8 OIS Makro;
1/250, f7.1, Iso 160; Freihand; 
Mit DxO 9.5 das RAW entwickelt und mit FixFoto finalisiert und auf forumskonforme Größe gebracht.

Nochmal __ Widderchen

Paarung
 
1/100, f2.8, Iso 320; freihand
EBV wie das vorherige ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Juli 2014)

danke Helmut,
ich kann leider die EXIFs direkt vom Bild nicht aufrufen,
warum weiß ich nicht.
Vll. können das andere auch nicht und wir sollten 
grundsätzlich die Daten gleich unter's Bild schreiben.
Ist bestimmt hilfreich für all' die, die noch üben/lernen müssen.
Ich lerne auch jeden Tag noch dazu


----------



## pema (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Männer können manchmal ja etwas lästig sein.
Petra


----------



## DbSam (11. Juli 2014)

passende Bildunterschrift dazu:
"Einfach mal so richtig abhängen lassen..."


----------



## bilderzaehler (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

will auch mal wieder Bilder zeigen . . . alle vom Nelumbo "Green Maiden" mit Blaugrüner Mosaikjungfer. Alle mit der Canon EOS 5D3 und dem EF 100/2,8 L IS.

 Thomas


----------



## fermate (17. Juli 2014)

Hi,
im Moment sind in unserem Garten bunt schillernde __ Blattkäfer unterwegs.
Sie bewegen sich zum Glück eher langsam und fliehen auch nicht gleich vor der Kamera.

Medium 28484 anzeigen
Hier ist noch so einer, aber mit extrem dickem Hinterteil.
Medium 28483 anzeigen
Grüße
Maren


----------



## pema (5. Okt. 2014)

Herbst 2014
 
petra


----------



## Conny (6. Okt. 2014)

Guten Morgen,

da sind wieder schöne Bilder zusammen gekommen 
Hier möchte ich mal ein experimentelles Bild zeigen. Ein SW-BEA.
Macht auch Spaß.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,
es gibt dies Jahr unheimlich viel Schmetterlinge, finde ich. Sehr schön!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Limnos (9. Okt. 2014)

Hier noch einige Blüten und ihre Besucher


----------



## Luuh (1. Nov. 2014)

Mal das neue Makro ausprobiert. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Limnos (1. Nov. 2014)

Hi

Wahrscheinlich hast du mit einer kleinen Blendenzahl gearbeitet. Der Schärfentiefenbereich ist gering und liegt etwa in der Mitte (Haare mit Tropfen) Die Bereiche davor und dahinter sind unscharf. Der Schärfenbereich sollte im Vordergrund sein oder bei Tieren auf die Augenregion gelegt werden. Aber das Objektiv scheint gut zu sein.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Benny337 (9. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,
Ich habe auch ein paar Bilder, einige mit meinem neuen Canon G1X Mark 2 mit 500d Macro Linse und Stativ geschossen.


----------



## Benny337 (9. Nov. 2014)

Noch ein paar Fotos


----------



## pema (9. Nov. 2014)

Luuh schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr?


Hallo Luuh,
mal als Tipp nebenbei: wenn es um Fotos (und deren Qualität)  geht - setz sie nicht als Miniatur ins Forum, sondern in der bestmöglichen Größe.
Die Fotos sind schön...allerdings in wichtigen Details unscharf. Ein schönes Makro zu machen...meine Güte: ein Foto von 50 (oder sind es doch eher 100?) - so ist mein Schnitt.
petra


----------



## Conny (14. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,

gerade im Makrobereich gehen die Ansichten, was ist ein gutes Bild und was nicht sehr weit auseinander.
Der Aufwand, der für "perfekte" Bilder gemacht werden muss, ist enorm.
Die Frage ist immer wieder: Was will ich?
Ich betreibe manchmal sehr viel Aufwand (Sonnenaufgang, Pflanzenklammer, Stativ, Fernauslöser, etc) und manchmal muss es eben tagaktive Tiere freihand sein.
Die Ansprüche steigen natürlich auch.
Wenn ihc die Bilder vom Anfang, also vor 5 Jahren vergleiche, hätte ich eine Ausbeute von 100%,
so bleiben von jedem Jahr <10.000 über und fertig.
Ein Dickkopffalter freihand, ein Naturdokument
    
Einer von 22 __ Grasfrosch-Männern dieses Jahr in unserem Teich, freihand mit ausgestreckten Armen


----------

